# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Help with MY BOB

## mouse111111

I did see other forums about this, but they didn't quite fit my needs.
I live in the Ozarks, The temperature gets to 100 at most in the summer and around 20 in the winter (sometimes more, the weather is so unpredictable here)
My BOB will be for short periods of time, but I would need to survive on it if I had to.
It will not include firearms, as I don't have any at this time.
I would bug out during civil unrest, nuclear attack, or earthquake.( never been through one in my life but there will probably be a big one soon)
I would bug out in the wilderness.
This is what I have so far:
*A 45 pound fiberglass bow with field tipped arrows and extra broadheads.(for hunting small game)
*5 snares.
*A small tackle kit with an ultalite collapsable rod.
*Bushcraft Knife. Maybe fillet knife too.
*Machete.
*Sleeping bag.
*Black tarp.
*First aid kit. 
*pan for boiling water and cooking.
*Lighters.
Tell me what I'm missing or if I have made a bad choice.

----------


## BENESSE

You should have an alternate method for water purification; tabs, filter, etc...in case you can't boil.
Some food to sustain you if you can't harvest your own. Datrex bars, freeze dried Mountain House, stuff like that.
Compass/topo maps.

I assume you've covered clothes/footwear.

There's more but this is a start

----------


## mouse111111

Yes, I have freeze dried food,water, and water filters and a compas w/magnifyer. I do NOT have Iodine tablets or anything like that. Topographical maps are a good idea too, I didn't even think about that. Thank you.

----------


## kyratshooter

If you are going to use topo maps you have to know where you are going.  Those maps are scaled for specific small areas and "the wilderness" is a bit too large to use as a discription for ordering the maps.

Pick out a nice area since you will be sharing your square mile with 86 other people in Missouri.  Yep, 86 people per square mile and many of them with no better plan than you have, plan on "bugging out to the wilderness".  You are going to run out of things to shoot with that bow real quick.

----------


## Rick

Consider bugging in first then bugging out if you really need to. You posted in another thread about your pond, garden and fruit trees so there are a lot of positives to staying where you are. You also know the area and those around you so it's likely you know who you can and can't trust and who you can call on if you need to in a bad time and vice versa. That team work will be a blessing. Unless the problems you outlined are in your backyard or your home is simply uninhabitable then you're better off staying put, IMO. 

If you have any special license or permits to ply your trade then you'll want a copy of it/them in your BOB. If you wind up in a different part of the country at least you can show folks you can do the job. 

Daily medications if you take any should be in the BOB. At least a month's supply. You can talk to your doctor and ask him/her for a 30 day prescription for your meds. Explain your concern about the New Madrid Fault. They should be understanding enough to honor your request. Place a month's supply in the bag then when you refill your meds place the new container in the BOB and start taking the meds that were in the BOB. Keep rotating so your meds don't get old. 

You might consider a fishing net vs. your tackle or even trot lines. Let the fishing go on while you perform other tasks like wood gathering, shelter building, etc. 

Alcohol based hand cleaner. You can use it as a fire starter if you need to. It's great to use after nature calls. It not only kills germs but saves your water. 

I really like Campsuds soap. You can use it to clean yourself, your clothes, your pots and pans and as a toothpaste.

Toothbrush. Oral hygiene is especially important in bad times. Make certain you have some Clove Oil or a dental remedy with Benzocaine like Zilactin. Studies I've read show relief with Benzocaine in as little as 4 minutes. If you have fillings then something like Cavit for temporary use should a filling pop out.  

You might consider a small stove like an Esbit and tabs. If it's raining it can be really tough to get a fire started and keep it going. If you have an Esbit stove and tabs you can still have a warm drink and meal for a little additional weight. 

Those are some thoughts off the top of my head. I'm sure others will have input.

----------


## BENESSE

> *Alcohol based* *hand cleaner*. You can use it as a fire starter if you need to. *It's great to use after nature calls*. It not only kills germs but saves your water.


OUCH!!!
Tried it once...never again.

----------


## mouse111111

> If you are going to use topo maps you have to know where you are going.  Those maps are scaled for specific small areas and "the wilderness" is a bit too large to use as a discription for ordering the maps.
> 
> Pick out a nice area since you will be sharing your square mile with 86 other people in Missouri.  Yep, 86 people per square mile and many of them with no better plan than you have, plan on "bugging out to the wilderness".  You are going to run out of things to shoot with that bow real quick.


Yes I could have been more specific about WHERE I was going to bug out, if I chose to do so, I was just stating that I didnt have a BOL. There are not 86 people per square mile of southwest MO however, you dont realize that Saint Louis and Kansas city make up a large part of that number, they will probably "Bug Out" In the Mark Twaine National Forests, a completely different region. (And even so I could just cary 86 arrows.)

Did I detect malice in your words?

----------


## mouse111111

Bugging in is my first priority, however there are some instances when you can't stay at your house, looting for example. I do not have any guns right now, and even if I did, it would be another hunting rifle. A fishing net isn't very useful for me because I don't have any streams in this area. Thanks though, Ill add a camp stove and hand sanitizer to my list. Honestly I've never heard of an Esbit stove, what is it?

----------


## Sarge47

> Honestly I've never heard of an Esbit stove, what is it?


http://www.safezonellc.com/stoveandfuel.html

http://www.safezonellc.com/esbitstove.html

http://www.safezonellc.com/esbitfuel.html

----------


## mouse111111

Oh, I see how it works. Thanks, that looks better than carrying around propane or butane camp stoves.

----------


## Rick

ER, um, B, I meant to wash your hands. You probably put a drop behind each ear didn't you? 

Mouse - a net can be used in ponds and lakes just as easy. You can set up a gill net and leave it. Any fish that swims into it will become entangled. Come back in a few hours and retrieve your catch. In addition, a gill net can be strung between trees to catch birds. You can also use a gill net as a seine net. The nice thing about a net is you don't need bait. Some of our Alaskan folks use a large dip net. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...0-Dip-Netting&

You want to expend as little energy as possible to do as much work as possible and having something fish for you while you perform another task will pay big dividends. There are lot's of fish traps that you can build in the wild, too. Just a thought. 

I have an MSR pocket rocket that I use but it does require fuel. In a bad situation it might not be possible to replenish supplies. If you plan on using a wood fire then the Esbit tabs can be used as a fire starter if things are damp or you can use the stove when the weather is really wet.

----------


## BENESSE

> ER, um, B, I meant to wash your hands. You probably put a drop behind each ear didn't you?


Yeah, that's exactly what I did.  :Blush:

----------


## mouse111111

Do you just place gill nets in the water between two trees? I was going to tie hooks and lines to several saplings and set it in the water for passive food procurement. Plus gill nets are VERY illegal here.

----------


## Rick

Here's a pic I pulled from the net to show you how a gill net is set up. Obviously, the flags are not needed. You can just run a stick down each end and shove it in the mud to hold it open. 

In a survival situation all methods of gathering are legal. If you are living on the move because of riots as you indicated or trying to survive because the New Madrid Fault leveled everything then you do what you have to do. 

Saplings as you outlined is another good way to fish. We call them bank lines around here. You do have to have bait of some type for the hooks. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Here's that same net being used as a seine. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## mouse111111

Thanks Rick, you always have an explanation. I'm thinking about making a minnow trap out of a water bottle to get bait for the bank lines. The rod and reel are for those days when fish bite as soon as you get a lure in the water, I've caught 20 largemouth bass in an hour in a medium sized pond down the road.

----------


## Beans

You use it on *your hands* silly Cat   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Beans

> I did see other forums about this, but they didn't quite fit my needs.
> I live in the Ozarks, The temperature gets to 100 at most in the summer and around 20 in the winter (sometimes more, the weather is so unpredictable here)
> My BOB will be for short periods of time, but I would need to survive on it if I had to.
> It will not include firearms, as I don't have any at this time.
> I would bug out during civil unrest, nuclear attack, or earthquake.( never been through one in my life but there will probably be a big one soon)
> I would bug out in the wilderness.
> This is what I have so far:
> *A 45 pound fiberglass bow with field tipped arrows and extra broadheads.(for hunting small game)
> *5 snares.
> ...


Having spend my youth in NE Missouri and some summers in SE Missouri I would sub a hand ax over the machete and include a small file to sharpen everything with.

FWIW I caught many a sunfish using the aluminum gum wrapper as a lure.

----------


## mouse111111

Finally, somebody recommends a hand axe over a machete! I got in a heated argument on another website over which is better in a deciduous forest, I wasn't taking the chance on you guys.

----------


## LowKey

Even if your house is uninhabitable, bugging in on the land could have it's advantages.
If you know your neighbors, you can help each other out where looting is concerned.

A 45 pound bow will take down a deer and may be overkill for small game. I don't have them in my GHB but I do keep a stash of rat traps in the house. They'll take a squirrel or two.

As far as a firearm, does your state require a license for a pump action Pellet gun? One of those and several thousand rounds would be better for small game than possibly damaging an irreplaceable arrow coming out of a 45 pound bow that goes through the rabbit you're aiming for...

----------


## BENESSE

> You use it on *your hands* silly Cat


I know NOW. Nothing like experience to commit something to memory for all times.
But you can see how Rick's comment could be misinterpreted.
He said: *"It's great to use after nature calls*."
He _could_ have said: *"It's great to use on your hands after nature calls"*.
Me thinks he was being deliberately ambiguous.  :Glare:

----------


## mouse111111

Yes, I have a daisy pump pellet gun in the house with about 1000 pellets. Problem is, the lever's broken and I haven't gotten around to fixing it. The sights are screwed up too. And we do not need liscences for pellet guns or rifles or shotguns.

----------


## Rick

Well, only a city person would think to put alcohol on your nature caller. Unless of course you've been in a long drought and need to resort to a rain dance.....and speak in tongues.

----------


## LowKey

I just looked at a synopsis of the firearms laws in your state. I might move there.
With simple laws like that there ain't no excuse not to have one.

----------


## BENESSE

> Well, only a city person would think to put alcohol on your nature caller. Unless of course you've been in a long drought and need to resort to a rain dance.....and speak in tongues.


I was a teen and thank god, not too far from home. The memory is still fresh. Mom, instead of being sympathetic, really gave it to me for not using my brain.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> I was a teen and thank god, not too far from home. The memory is still fresh. Mom, instead of being sympathetic, really gave it to me for not using my brain.


Thanks B and Rick! Just what I needed this morning a pic of B putting hand sanitizer on her nature caller. Sometimes it is good to have such a vivid imagination and then other times....LOL!

----------


## hunter63

I agree with the metal picture being one of those things.......
I have only 3 thing to say to that.
Baby wipes, baby wipes, baby wipe........

----------


## Beans

> Well, only a city person would think to put alcohol on your nature caller. Unless of course you've been in a long drought and need to resort to a rain dance.....and speak in tongues.



Rick that would cause you to speak in tongues.

Pm being sent

----------


## Rick

You've obviously never placed alcohol on parts of your anatomy that aren't intended to have alcohol on them. If you had then you'd know you can utter words that have yet been invented, sounds no mortal has ever made and shrieks that cause dogs to run for miles around. Screaming like a little girl would be a compliment.

----------


## mouse111111

No, there isn't an excuse not to have them, unless you don't have money...Where are you from LowKey?

----------


## crashdive123

> I was a teen and thank god, not too far from home. The memory is still fresh. Mom, instead of being sympathetic, really gave it to me for not using my brain.


She wanted you to put alcohol on your brain?  I would think that is why the nature caller got involved.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Yes I could have been more specific about WHERE I was going to bug out, if I chose to do so, I was just stating that I didnt have a BOL. There are not 86 people per square mile of southwest MO however, you dont realize that Saint Louis and Kansas city make up a large part of that number, they will probably "Bug Out" In the Mark Twaine National Forests, a completely different region. (And even so I could just cary 86 arrows.)
> 
> Did I detect malice in your words?


No nothing to worry about from St Louis I suppose, unless the MTNF picnic area overloads and they decide to move on down the road with their anger, starvation and disease.  Bye the way, what are you going to do about all of Tulsa, half of Kansas City and the top half of Arkansas comming to visit you?  You know they are all heading for the Ozarks!

No you do not detect malice in my words, only sympathy.

----------


## mpatton

about those gill nets... I have always dismissed them simply because lead weights weigh soooo much. Do you guys just cut off the weights and fashion your own out of brush materials? Would love to know more info about it.

----------


## Rick

An emergency gill net doesn't have weights. A tie down gill net for flowing water would use weights but a flag type gill net for lakes or ponds doesn't need them. You can use it like a seine as well. They also have the added benefit of stringing between trees to catch birds.

----------


## Beans

> They also have the added benefit of stringing between trees to catch birds.


 AH RicK. I have always tried to use a silver tongue, a Bouquet of flowers and appropriate music

----------


## crashdive123

How's that working out for you? :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I've tried that. I'll stick with the nets and traps. I have much better luck. Excuse me I need to go run my wife's bath water.

----------


## SemperFi

you really need a firearm or two , are you planning to escape alone or with family , even if your the fastest in the land with a bow , a rifle can take you out quicker and farther down the road! My suggestion would be to get a 30-06 for hunting , and Ruger Super Blackhawk .45 for personal protection (unless you prefer an auto)!If your gonna be surviving , make sure you have all the advantages available to you , leaving out firearms is asking for defeat!

----------


## mouse111111

I would have guns in my BOB if I had them, I had to sell them to pay my mortgage for another month. But now, I'm going to start buying again, the first to buy back will be a 30-06, rifle season will be starting soon.

----------


## SemperFi

I will never sell my guns ,for whatever reason , with that said , I understand your plight I lost my house in Mississippi last year , but its not the end of the world , your in good company , If I were to lose it all I would keep my Colt Govt Model  .45 ACP and my AK ,besides I have about 2000 rounds for each of them! I have several others as well, my next firearms purchase will likely be a Vector Arms Uzi , or a Vector Arms HK91 /53 clone or even a Vector Arms MP5 ! Vector Arms is an American company , they dont just import or use inferior parts (like Century Arms) , its cost more ,but the quality is there!

----------


## crashdive123

> I would have guns in my BOB if I had them, I had to sell them to pay my mortgage for another month. But now, I'm going to start buying again, the first to buy back will be a 30-06, rifle season will be starting soon.


Weapons that hold (or increase) their value are great.  I came buy quite a bit of my knife making equipment through trades of firearms.  Glad your weapons were able to help you through a rough spot (without even pulling the trigger) and that you are now in a position where you can acquire more.

----------


## SemperFi

it also depends on the set of value is, in other words , if the gun is an old clunker Smith with over 1 million made , the monetary value wont be much , but the protection value is enormous!! I dont sell my firearms and I dont sell my knives either!

----------


## hunter63

FWIW
Advice from a older guy, to my friend who is a pilot,  as he was purchasing an airplane from him....
"Boy, always invest in airplanes or firearms, you will never lose money.....Never in cars and women".

I like that advice.......

----------


## Rick

So THAT's been my mistake. That's the last time I visit the Whiskey Emporium then. SD has been bleedin' me dry.

----------


## Wildthang

> Consider bugging in first then bugging out if you really need to. You posted in another thread about your pond, garden and fruit trees so there are a lot of positives to staying where you are. You also know the area and those around you so it's likely you know who you can and can't trust and who you can call on if you need to in a bad time and vice versa. That team work will be a blessing. Unless the problems you outlined are in your backyard or your home is simply uninhabitable then you're better off staying put, IMO. 
> 
> If you have any special license or permits to ply your trade then you'll want a copy of it/them in your BOB. If you wind up in a different part of the country at least you can show folks you can do the job. 
> 
> Daily medications if you take any should be in the BOB. At least a month's supply. You can talk to your doctor and ask him/her for a 30 day prescription for your meds. Explain your concern about the New Madrid Fault. They should be understanding enough to honor your request. Place a month's supply in the bag then when you refill your meds place the new container in the BOB and start taking the meds that were in the BOB. Keep rotating so your meds don't get old. 
> 
> You might consider a fishing net vs. your tackle or even trot lines. Let the fishing go on while you perform other tasks like wood gathering, shelter building, etc. 
> 
> Alcohol based hand cleaner. You can use it as a fire starter if you need to. It's great to use after nature calls. It not only kills germs but saves your water. 
> ...


Dear Rick, I am the guy with the pond, fruit trees, 2 girlfriends ( in case one of them get's shot ) and all the good stuff to bug in with. I don't know who this guy is yet!
I am Wildthang remember?????

----------


## hunter63

> Dear Rick, I am the guy with the pond, fruit trees, 2 girlfriends ( in case one of them get's shot ) and all the good stuff to bug in with. I don't know who this guy is yet!
> I am Wildthang remember?????


I take it that "they" aren't reading this right?

So congrats or condolences depending on how you look at it I guess....I find the DW is plenty to deal with.

----------


## Rick

If I can't get it right with one I can only mess up twice as bad with two.

----------


## BENESSE

Now let's think this through...maybe they are conjoined. The only way I could understand the set up. Kinda.

----------


## Rick

Or like those twins that are hooked together.

----------


## natertot

> Or like those twins that are hooked together.


Oh, you mean the....what are they? I know they are Asian of sorts....Japanese? No....Tiawanese? No....GOT IT! Siamese!

----------


## BENESSE

> Or like those twins that are *hooked together*.


You just had to go there, didn't you? Or were you channeling 2D?

----------


## Rick

I looked up conjoined. I feel so ashamed.

----------


## Winter

This 2 gf's thing is awesome.

Have they met?

----------


## hunter63

> This 2 gf's thing is awesome.
> 
> Have they met?


Bhohahahahaha, I really didn't want to get to this...but since a certain someone keeps bringing it up at every opportunity, I can only say....
You know all that stuff you said you have?....well, enjoy it while you can....You won't have it long.

----------


## Rick

Winter. That so hurt. I snorted on that one. That right there is funny I don't care who you are. God bless them pygmy girlfriends down there in New Guinea.

----------


## Winter

I'll be here all week. Or until I share the 2 women idea with Mrs Winter.

----------


## Rick

If that doesn't get your throat cut then tell her she's a whole lot better than her sister. That should finish you off for good.

----------


## BENESSE

Funny how these forums can be deceiving. Winter didn't strike me as someone with a death wish.
Rick, sure. But not Winter.

----------


## Wingman

I would work on having a basic kit and plan on bugging in. Depending on where you live. Me here in San Diego would be almost imposable to leave at any rate of speed plus the fact that I have 2 seniors that live with us bugging out isn't an option at this time.

----------


## Winter

> Funny how these forums can be deceiving. Winter didn't strike me as someone with a death wish.
> Rick, sure. But not Winter.


I know how to escape though. I hide in the oven.

----------


## Rick

They say there are two parts to genius. Having a plan and execution of same. You've got the plan part down.

----------


## Wildthang

+1 on the hatchet! I would only consider a machette if I was going to the jungle. A hatchet is much more useful and most of them have a hammer head on them as well. A hatchet is indepensible as far as I am concerned.

----------

